# Brush Cutter Harness



## Conquistador3 (May 22, 2017)

Last year I bought a new harness for my old Shindaiwa brushcutter. It's a pretty expensive unit made in Italy by Active which turned out to be... a bad buy, really. It's very hard and time consuming to adjust and if I work more than a hour, even with fuel stops, I get sore shoulders from it. I may be getting old and worn out but I know I piece of junk when I wear one.

So I am getting a new one. My first requisite would be something at least relatively easy to adjust: I only use this brushcutter for heavy duty jobs so being able to adjust it according to terrain quickly would be a step forward already.

Thanks!


----------



## dancan (May 24, 2017)

I use a Stihl harness on my fs550 , was about 150$ up here when I bought it a few years ago , I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## sawfun (May 25, 2017)

dancan said:


> I use a Stihl harness on my fs550 , was about 150$ up here when I bought it a few years ago , I'm happy with my purchase.


Yes the best Stihl harness is what I had with my 550 as well. Mine was around $80 from Madsens 4 years ago.


----------



## Conquistador3 (May 29, 2017)

I'll ask my Stihl dealership next time I am there then.

Though I don't know how happy the old Shinny will be.


----------



## Sagetown (May 29, 2017)

For my FS 250. These are (were) not very costly at the STIHL dealer.


----------



## Sagetown (May 29, 2017)

While we're at it. U guys gotta try this chainsaw tooth blade by 'Forester'. Makes brush cutting a breeze. 7" or 9". I prefer the 7".


----------



## Sagetown (May 29, 2017)

Found the 2012 sales ticket with the extra harness.


----------



## Conquistador3 (May 29, 2017)

Sagetown said:


> While we're at it. U guys gotta try this chainsaw tooth blade by 'Forester'. Makes brush cutting a breeze. 7" or 9". I prefer the 7".
> View attachment 582051



I have a carbide tipped circular saw for that business. Last thing I need is having to sharpen a claring saw as well.


----------

